# noob ?



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

sorry for such a noob question. I just bought my 2004 gto 6speed and its my first gto and i was wondereing what the switch behind the t/c button is for. thanks


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't have one in my 05. I just have the T/C and nothing close to it. its got to be something somone installed aftermarket, in that case could be anything.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

take a pic and post it...we might be able to help you a little better


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

*the switch*

here it is it looked factory to me but i guess not


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

My gusse would be under glow dash autozone neons lol. idk man could be anything give her a shot, but dont drive and hit the switch could be somthing illegal.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah it could be anything....ive never seen anyone put an after market switch there


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

hahah ok thanks ill have to find out and let u kno. I have another question i have a 2004 barbados blue 6speed, and everyone keeps sayin they havent seen one this cooler and 6 speed are the just not a common color or are they rare? maybe they are just crazy


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

There is a thred somewhere on all years, colors, A4,s and m6. what color of interior they have how meany were made ext ext.


----------

